

PC Software Upgrade Shuts Down Nuclear Power Plant - pax
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/06/05/AR2008060501958.html

======
dotcoma
"software update" on a single computer? And no mention about whether it was XP
or what...

------
RobertL
Minor shift in Wind Direction shuts down wind farm. No PC intervention
possible.

